# 80er oder 100er Federgabel am Hardtail?



## omega1848 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ausgelöst durch einen Freund der sich ein Hardtail zusammenbauen möchte (Nicolai) und durch meine wenigkeit (Titan Hardtail), ging die Diskussion los, welche Federgabel man "heutzutage" an einem Hardtail verbauen "sollte"?
Wie seht ihr das denn? 80er oder 100er?
Pro und Contras?
Ich selber würde tendeziell eine 80er bevorzugen, da ich diese irgendwie optisch stimmiger an einem Hardtail finde und ich bisher der Meinung bin, dass 80mm am Hardtail ausreichend sind...aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck als ob die Gattung der 80er Gabeln am Aussterben ist (abgesehen von Sondervarianten a la RockShox SID)....

Grüsse


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2008)

... stimme Dir zu, 80 mm reichen vollkommen, es gibt schon noch mehr als die SID aber die Magazine muessen ja neue Hypes entfachen um der Industrie gerecht zu werden, finde 80 mm am Hardtail stimmiger, man kann auch locker eine Starrgabel finden usw.

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (9. Januar 2008)

omega1848 schrieb:


> ...aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck als ob die Gattung der 80er Gabeln am Aussterben ist (abgesehen von Sondervarianten a la RockShox SID)....
> 
> Grüsse



jede gescheite racegabel gibt es als 80 mm version (durin, r7, reba, sid uvm.)

80mm sind völlig ausreichend. bei 100mm kommt dir außerdem das vorderrad  schneller hoch.


----------



## OKTAN (9. Januar 2008)

Das ist wohl eher eine Frage der Einbauhöhe.


----------



## racejo (9. Januar 2008)

die meisten cc rahmen sind nunmal auf 80mm ausgelegt


----------



## Jonez (10. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre eine Reba mit 100mm aber sehr weich. Die kommt aber trotzdem schnell hoch.
Die R7 fürs neue Bike wird 80mm.


----------



## Lateralus (11. Januar 2008)

80  Länger ist schwerer und klettert schlechter.


----------



## MPK (11. Januar 2008)

RE3A Race U-Turn 85-115 mm habe ich drin und find ich richtig gut den Federweg unterwegs, wenn´s mal doch etwas steiler runtergeht, auch anpassen zu können.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Januar 2008)

ne u-turn wäre villeicht am tour -am ht ok

da ich aber mal denke, da wir im cc forum sind er eher meint wies am cc ht auschaut, finde cih ne 100mm passen. zumindest, wenn es der rahmen zulässt.

die 100mm version, z.b. der reba sind auch nciht schwerer als die 80mm version.

die 2cm reserve sind mir immer lieb, da man damit entspannter unten ankommt.


----------



## omega1848 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antworten/ Meinungen bisher, und ja, richtig, es ist für ein "XC HT" (Richtung Race/ Marathon) und nicht Tour.
Ich sehe eben immer mehr Race HT mit 100mm Federweg ausgestattet, udn stelle mir eben die Frage ob dies seine "Berechtigung" hat, oder ob es eben einfach ein Trend der Industrie ist (Bei vielen Anbietern hat es vermutlich auch rein kaufmännische Gründe: einmal 500 x 100mm Gabeln ordern und auf Lager legen, als denn 150 x 80er und 350 x 100er, vielleicht ist dies auch der Hauptgrund?).
Grüsse


----------



## Gorth (15. Januar 2008)

Hängt halt wie oben bereits gesagt von der Geometrie des Rahmens ab. Meiner ist zum Beispiel auf eine Gabeleinbaulänge von 479 mm ausgelegt und hat dann 71° Lenkwinkel. 479 mm entsprechen den üblichen 100 mm Gabeln. Wenn Du hier ne 80er einbaust wird der Lenkwinkel sehr steil. Fahrbar ist das dann schon noch, Die Frage ist nur obs einem gefällt.

An welches Rad soll denn die Gabel dran und was für ne Geometrie hat es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrese993 (15. Januar 2008)

Der Unterschied in der Geometrie ist normalerweise aber schon recht gering. Je mehr Federweg man hat, um so weicher stimmt man das Teil ja ab. 

Wenn ich ne 80er mit 10mm Sag fahre und eine 100er mit 15mm, merk ich das vor Allem an einem: Handgelenke


----------



## damonsta (15. Januar 2008)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die Antworten/ Meinungen bisher, und ja, richtig, es ist für ein "XC HT" (Richtung Race/ Marathon) und nicht Tour.
> Ich sehe eben immer mehr Race HT mit 100mm Federweg ausgestattet, udn stelle mir eben die Frage ob dies seine "Berechtigung" hat, oder ob es eben einfach ein Trend der Industrie ist (Bei vielen Anbietern hat es vermutlich auch rein kaufmännische Gründe: einmal 500 x 100mm Gabeln ordern und auf Lager legen, als denn 150 x 80er und 350 x 100er, vielleicht ist dies auch der Hauptgrund?).
> Grüsse



Es kommt einfach nur auf die Rahmengeo an. Was bringt es dir wenn du 2s schneller den Berg oben bist mit der kurzen Gabel, wenn sich die Geo dann soweit verändert dass du in der ersten Kurve übers VR schiebst?


----------



## omega1848 (15. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem Freund wäre es ein Nicolai Argon CC und bei mir ein "massgeschneiderter" Titan Rahmen, somit wäre ich zumindest was die Geometrie betrifft recht flexibel.
Grüße


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn du eher Single Trials, oder sehr Technische Trails fährst würde ich dir zu einer 100mm gabel raten, wenn du aber eher breite Waldwege fährst würde ich dir zur 80er raten


----------



## damonsta (15. Januar 2008)

Und wenn er FR fahren will soll er einfach eine 160mm reinbauen?


----------



## kodak (15. Januar 2008)

@maddda
schon mal geschaut was meist gefahren wird? nein nicht was die Zeitung Dir verkauft also 100 oder jetzt 120 mm ... meist werden saubere 80 mm gefahren, warum soll ich mit einer 100mm im Singletrail besser werden? Am meisten entscheidet glaube ich die Fahrtechnik, habe viele Freunde die ueberholen mich per Starrgabel im technischen :-( ...
Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wshqq (16. Januar 2008)

Was ist euer Tipp für ne 80mm bzw 100mm Gabel?(bis 260 Euro)
Also ich hatte mir als 100mm ne Marzocchi XC 600 Retro bzw. MX Pro 100mm ausgesucht. Oder sind RockShox Tora 302 U-Turn,Tora 318 Solo-Air besser?

Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine sein, die auch Cantilsockel hat, zwecks meiner Hydraulischen Bremsen.


----------



## Gorth (16. Januar 2008)

Wenn Dir Performance wichtiger ist als Gewicht dann würde ich schon über eine Marzocchi nachdenken, besonders die mit Stahlfedern.

Alternativ könntest Du, wenns auf nen 10er oder zwei mehr nicht ankommt auch auf Ebay oder bei Onlineshops nach Vorjahresmodellen der Reba schaun, da gibts mittlerweile auch welche für gut unter 300 Euro und das ist auch ne richtig gute und auch leichte Sorglosgabel.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Januar 2008)

wshqq schrieb:


> Was ist euer Tipp für ne 80mm bzw 100mm Gabel?(bis 260 Euro)
> Also ich hatte mir als 100mm ne Marzocchi XC 600 Retro bzw. MX Pro 100mm ausgesucht. Oder sind RockShox Tora 302 U-Turn,Tora 318 Solo-Air besser?
> 
> Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine sein, die auch Cantilsockel hat, zwecks meiner Hydraulischen Bremsen.



Bin von ner SID Team (80 mm)  auf 'ne XC600 (100mm) gewechselt. Der Ausdruck Trailsurfen bekommt plötzlich eine ganz neue Bedeutung und unendliche Leichtigkeit.


----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2008)

...das trailsurfen kommt aber nicht wegen der 20mm Federweg, solltest Du vielleicht erwaehnen, eine SID und eine Marzocchi zu vergleichen ist schon heftig ...

Percy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Januar 2008)

Nu, ich bin auch schon viel mit einer Duke XC Air rumgefahren, sicher keine schlechte Gabel, mit das robusteste, was RS so gebaut hat. Es sind aber einerseits die 20mm plus, zum anderen allerdings die Stahlfeder mit Luftunterstützung und nicht Luft als alleiniges Federelement, die den Unterschied machen.


----------



## racejo (16. Januar 2008)

ich mach am wochenende mal direkten vergleich zwischen 80 und 100 mm gabel an nem hardtail. natürlich gleiche reifen


----------



## keroson (16. Januar 2008)

ich hab meine reba (am ausgemusterten racebike) von 100 auf 115 getravelt... (einfach mal zum Spass) Unterm Strich machen die paar mm nichts aus, ich fand aber, das sich die Sitzposition positiv verändert hat. Bei dem ganze Quatsch mit Lenkwinkel veränderung hab ich keinen Unterschied bei fahrverhalten gemerkt.

PS: ich werd sie so lassen, wieso auch nicht wird sowieso nicht mehr im Rennen benutzt


----------



## wshqq (17. Januar 2008)

Gewicht ist mir fast egal, je schwerer das Rad ist umso mehr muss ich dann eben tretten, ich will keine Wettkaämpfe mit dem Ding fahren.

Wegen ner Reba habe ich gestern schon geschaut, gibt wirklich so ab 300 oder ich werde mir eben die XC 600 (SL) holen.

Ist der Lockout empfehlens wert? Mir ist schon klar das man damit besser den Berg hoch kommt.

Bin bis jetzt nur Starrgabel gefahren, habe auch erst letztes Jahr angefangen. Zum Schluss ging, dann nicht mehr viel weil ich von einer Wurzel zu anderen gehüpft bist.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (17. Januar 2008)

80mm reichen vollkommen für cross country und Marathon aus.

Gruß

  Racing


----------



## SBIKERC (17. Januar 2008)

meine neue R7 wird auf eine 80mm...und einen Lockout wird die auch haben, fürs Straßentraining 

der größte Unterschied zwischen 80mm und 100mm ist die Veränderung der Sitzposition, welche bei 100mm sicherer ist da man nicht so tief liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (17. Januar 2008)

Ihr schnallt es echt nicht, oder?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (17. Januar 2008)

Es ist doch zunächst einmal völlig unerheblich, wieviel FW die Gabel hat/ haben soll. Wichtig ist doch allein die richtige/ mögliche Einbauhöhe der Gabel im Verhältnis zum Rahmen. Wenn die Einbauhöhe feststeht, ist die nächste Frage, welche Gabel diese Einbauhöhe hat und welchen FW die Gabel dann hat.   

Die Frage muss also lauten: (z.B.) 460 oder 480 mm Einbauhöhe? und nicht 80 oder 100. 

Im Übrigen sollten die 2 cm echt egal sein. Interessant wirds doch ohnehin erst ab 160mm FW.


----------



## damonsta (17. Januar 2008)

Ganz genau. In manchen Rahmen ist eine Gabel mit 60mm FW richtig laufruhig, andere lenken sich mit einer 100mm immernoch schei.sse.


----------



## Milass (17. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## kodak (17. Januar 2008)

... mag ja sein das es einige nicht schnallen 

DER THREADERSTELLER WILL EINEN MASSRAHMEN HABEN ... dann ist wirklich nur der Federweg interessant, ein richtiger Rahmenbauer macht dann noch darauf aufmerksam das eine Marzocchi immer hoeher baut als eine RS und er darauf achten muss bei Nachkauf und baut den Rahmen so das die Erstgabel ordentlich arbeitet (so wie es der Kaeufer moechte ... agil oder traege)

Percy


----------



## Markus996 (17. Januar 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> ...ein richtiger Rahmenbauer macht dann noch darauf aufmerksam das eine Marzocchi immer hoeher baut als eine RS...


Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, meine 100er Corsa baut laut Marzocchi 464mm hoch (dürfte hinhauen laut meiner Messung). 
Wie bereits von den anderen erwähnt, ist die Einbauhöhe vorrangig und nicht der Federweg. Außerdem ist sowas immer eine subjektive Angelegenheit, denn was der eine als träge/agil ansieht, empfindet der andere möglicherweise als gegenteilig. Da kann man pauschal keine Tipps geben. Wobei ich auch finde, dass man 2cm jetzt nicht unbedingt merkt, alles wie gesagt subjektiv...Hauptsache die Kiste rockt!


----------



## wshqq (17. Januar 2008)

Ich sag dann mal danke, und werde mir mal die ganzen einbauhöhen raussuchern, da die ja fast nie bei der Artikelbeschreibung angegeben werden...
Mir ist der Federweg mittlerweile auch egal... Hauptsache die Federgabel ist gut, ne Schlechte kann mit 100mm auch nicht retten...


----------



## ssp5218 (4. Juli 2008)

mir haben bis jetzt immer 80mm gereicht, ob in Alpen oder Heímat.
Reicht mir vollkommen aus.


----------

